# How does everyone like the P99



## Aueagle

Looking at 9mm and like the looks of this one. Does anyone have any info and reviews that could help me out?


----------



## PhilR.

I've put approx. 1500 rounds through our P99, and I can say that it is hands down my favorite polymer semi-auto for range or home defense use (it's too big to carry concealed). It is just as accurate and reliable as our Glocks, Sigs, and H&K's. I also think it is a much nicer looking pistol than the other polymers out there, but of course this is purely a subjective opinion.

The hard part is finding one. BTW, you want the "AS" trigger, instead of the "QA" trigger. Not that the QA is bad as it isn't, but that the AS is a bit better in most people's opinions.


----------



## Bullseye

I've owned a P99 .40 for a long while now. It has and continues to be one of the most reliable semi autos that Ive owned. With the 3 different size back straps for the grip, its a good fit for most any size hand. And honestly the ergonomics cant be beat. POA is right on the mark and the reliability has been perfect with a few thousand rounds down range now, and it still functions flawlessly. The trigger is buttery smooth and breaks crisp and has gotten better with use. I thinks its also one of the nicest looking polymers out there and one of the best kept secrets in the polymer world, but has developed quiet a fan base during its short history. The only issue I've ever had with it and it was my fault is that once I removed the rear sight and the tiny detent spring went shooting out of there and I lost it, but they sent me another at no charge. I highly recommend the AS trigger, but they are getting hard to find. P99's in general are getting hard to find, at least in the Tampa Bay area. Its one that I dont ever imagine getting rid of. I know if I do I'll always regret it. I've been slightly distracted from my P99 lately because of my latest .40 purchase, A Beretta 90-Two .40 pictured under the P99. You can find a lot of info on it here at the Walther forum http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/ and a lot of info on it at Dr. Ken Lundes site here http://www.gunfaqs.org/P99FAQ/index.html


----------



## Aueagle

How much would you expect me to spend to get a new p99?


----------



## nolexforever

i bought my 9MM P99 compact two weeks ago at $660. another shop in st.pete florida had the regular size P99 AS for $670. my guess is that it falls in between the mid price range.

i agree with the above post. this is probably the best looking polymer pistol and the grip angle is just right. the quality is top notch but its a sleeper brand unlike the glock or springfield XD. the smaller adjustable backstrap [now common on most polymer frames] fits my smaller hand like a charm. and field strip is super easy once u have done it.


----------



## MLB

I've had mine for about 5 years and have never regretted buying it. Mine's an early version AS trigger in .40 cal with the Titanium finish. It's a solid shooter.


----------



## Hal8000

The Walther P99 is by far the nicest 9mm I have ever owned or shot. With the 3 provided back straps you can tune the grip to fit your hand whether it is smallish or largish. Being mostly polymer it is lightweight, yet substantial enough to not have excessive recoil. The slide being tapered on the sides help your eye in sight reacquisition while making snap shots or follow up shots fast and easy. The trigger (AS) copies the traditional DA/SA trigger pull in that you have a long trigger pull for the first shot and very short trigger pulls for the subsequent shots. The trigger is smooth and crisp. I can double tap faster and more accurately with my P99 than any other pistol I have shot. A unique feature overlooked a lot of the time is that the P99 has double strike capabilities. This means if you pull the trigger and it goes "click" you can pull the trigger again without having to shuck a round in the chamber. This may seem to be a menial feature but the US Government thought it was important enough to include it as a requirement when replacing the venerable Colt .45... Ever wonder why Glock was not in the line up?
I have several P99's now with never a bobble out of any of them, so reliability from mine has been 100%. The only other pistol that I have ever owned that I could say that about is my Sig Sauer P226. I prefer the P99 over the 226 for several reasons; the P99 is smaller (even though it carries 1 more round), lighter, faster double taps and fits my hand better. 
The slide on the P99 is tenifer coated, like the Glock so rust is less of a factor than on my Sig too...
The cheap part on the P99 (again, like the Glock) is plastic, although I will admit, I have had no problems with them yet... The sights are adjustable for windage and elevation. The later by replacing the front blade with other provided blade(s) to make the POI fit you.
Over all, the Walther P99 is IMO the most overlooked pistol on the market, not to mention the nicest looking...


----------



## Pistolero

Great gun.


----------



## Donato

Aueagle said:


> How much would you expect me to spend to get a new p99?


First let me say that of all the guns I have handled, mostly 9mm and 40mm calibers, the P99 is the single, most comfortable of them all. It fit my hand like a glove. When I compared it to the XD9, the difference in comfort was dramatic. So ergonomically, it is one of the best. They have one at a local shop and are selling it for $639.00, which I think is about the going rate for this model. I have seen them online for as low as $600 but that is a stretch. Expect to pay between $625 and $700.00, depending on where you live and if you're willing to buy online or not.


----------



## James NM

I love the Walther/S&W 99 series of guns and have 3 different sizes in three different calibers.


----------



## Marcus99

Yeah, the P99 is a great gun. I actually just got the sights right again the other day and it's dead accurate again. Never jams, failure to load, failure to eject or anything like that, it's very reliable. Changeable grips as well for different hand sizes. Lightweight but not too light. Manageable recoil in 9mm. Overall a fantastic gun.

In response to the 2nd poster phil, he said it's too big to carry. I have to disagree. Although I don't carry, I have practiced concealing it with a Comptac Pro Undercover IWB holster and it is very concealed (the P99 is a mid size gun) IMO.


----------



## Donato

Marcus99 said:


> Yeah, the P99 is a great gun. I actually just got the sights right again the other day and it's dead accurate again. Never jams, failure to load, failure to eject or anything like that, it's very reliable. Changeable grips as well for different hand sizes. Lightweight but not too light. Manageable recoil in 9mm. Overall a fantastic gun.
> 
> In response to the 2nd poster phil, he said it's too big to carry. I have to disagree. Although I don't carry, I have practiced concealing it with a Comptac Pro Undercover IWB holster and it is very concealed (the P99 is a mid size gun) IMO.


O yeah...the P99 is mighty fine to carry. It is not so large like some of the other 9mm's, but is just about the perfect size to handle and carry. Some of the others called "compact" are about the size of the P99 full size. Love it!


----------



## PhilR.

Marcus99 said:


> In response to the 2nd poster phil, he said it's too big to carry. I have to disagree. Although I don't carry, I have practiced concealing it with a Comptac Pro Undercover IWB holster and it is very concealed (the P99 is a mid size gun) IMO.


I never said it was too big for *you* to carry. In fact, I never even metioned anything about you or your carry habits at all.....

PhilR.


----------



## Marcus99

PhilR. said:


> (it's too big to carry concealed)


That's all you said, so that's all I addressed, it's size in relation to concealing it for carry.


----------



## Hal8000

While the P99 is considered a "full sized" pistol and it does have the smaller compact to compliment it, I find it to be very concealable and have no need for a smaller gun. It's just a "little" heavy and "little" too big for deep deep concealment, but my personal needs generally don't run that extreme. I consider the P99 the best all around handgun I've ever had.


----------



## junkit_boy

I love the gun! Just picked one up 2 weeks ago. I would have to say its as accurate as my FNP-9 and my P226


----------



## Donato

junkit_boy said:


> I love the gun! Just picked one up 2 weeks ago. I would have to say its as accurate as my FNP-9 and my P226


How do you find the recoil on the P99, compared to other pistols you have fired?


----------



## wahsben

I have 2-P99's. 1 in 9mm and 1 in 40 and I like them very much.
I don't have a problem with the recoil in either caliber but of course the 40 has more snap.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

My P99 was the first gun I bought. Im very happy with it.


----------



## spacedoggy

All I wanted was a P99 OD green in 40 s&w. I could not shoot it well because of the 40 round being to snappy so I bought the compact in 9mm. I shot it well but not as good as a 1911 and I was trying to find a plastic pistol that I could shoot like the 1911. Then I got the mag cover for the full size mags that made the P99c seem like a P99 full size 9mm. I shoot it better than any of my other pistol unil I picked up the H&K p2000. I can see anyone who likes plastic liking the P99 in either combat mode or S/a D/A..

I watch this guy at my pistol range who has 6 P99 (overkill) and he shoots like a pro and never misses and steel so I took him back to to some sinerio shooting. I setup 4 targets in each burm with two of them being hosttges. That's eight targets with four he could not hit and the good guy in red were allways in front of the good guy in red. Just for a joke I drove 40 mph figuring he would hit non due to the holes we hit. He was shooting and by the end he was simling and saying that was a blast. We walked to find that he it all the bad guy two of them twice and not one badguy and only one round was not accountted for. I asked who taught him and he said he bought the walther because of there look and just sterted shooting by him self when Obama too office. Now it's a hobby for him and I have one more student to teach reloading to.


----------



## Graham88

Can't say anything other than....... I would love to have 2 more, One 40 and the compact in 9mm.

It feels like it was made just for my hand and shoots great!

If I had bought the compact I believe it would be my EDC!!


----------



## Guest

How does the P99 AS compare to the Glock 17, as far as quality/reliability,recoil,accuracy? Im kinda torn between the two guns. I do like the looks of the P99 far better than the Glock.


----------



## PhilR.

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> How does the P99 AS compare to the Glock 17, as far as quality/reliability,recoil,accuracy?


My 9mm P99 is as accurate and reliable as my 9mm Glock. No failures of any type with either one. Quality is also essentially the same.

My P99 is my favorite polymer handgun. That being said, I don't know that I would purchase one now, given what they are going for these days. Locally, the Walther is about $200 more than the Glock (about $150 more if you mail order). You just have to decide if the better ergonomics is worth the extra money.....


----------



## Guest

Yeah the P99 here is $799 and the Glock 17 $ 642.


----------



## bigdude

I was torn between the Glock 22 and the Walther P99 (.40 cal). I went with the Walther because it felt better in my hands. Although I have had to send my P99 back to Smith and Wesson twice sincce I bought it in August 2009. It has had magazine issues, to the say the least. I also had the slide Cerakote finished in order to get the two-tone. Now if only they would start producing the BA-5 laser again for the P99 I would be all set.


----------



## Guest

bigdude said:


> I was torn between the Glock 22 and the Walther P99 (.40 cal). I went with the Walther because it felt better in my hands. Although I have had to send my P99 back to Smith and Wesson twice sincce I bought it in August 2009. It has had magazine issues, to the say the least. I also had the slide Cerakote finished in order to get the two-tone. Now if only they would start producing the BA-5 laser again for the P99 I would be all set.


Thats to bad, were they able to fix the issue?


----------



## bigdude

Yes, they fixed the issue. They gave me two new magazines and replaced the magazine release mechanism. They paid for shipping to and from. Smith and Wesson's warranty policy is great and it only took two weeks before they sent it back.


----------



## Guest

bigdude said:


> Yes, they fixed the issue. They gave me two new magazines and replaced the magazine release mechanism. They paid for shipping to and from. Smith and Wesson's warranty policy is great and it only took two weeks before they sent it back.


Awesome! Does the gun have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## bigdude

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Awesome! Does the gun have a lifetime warranty?


No, one year limited warranty according to Walther. But they never asked for a receipt nor a purchase date. They just took my information over the phone then sent me a FedEX shipping label. They seem like they are eager to please the customer, so I would imagine they would warranty the gun regardless.


----------



## Freedom1911

Aueagle said:


> Looking at 9mm and like the looks of this one. Does anyone have any info and reviews that could help me out?


Fine gun. Not to big for many to carry, but some may find it difficult. Many people CCW full size 1911s and the P99 is smaller and lighter than that.

If you are looking for small poly guns along the lines of the P99, also look at the smaller Glocks and XD pistols. And as always. Bersa is coming out with a new CC poly at the end of the year or early next.


----------



## Guest

PhilR. said:


> I've put approx. 1500 rounds through our P99, and I can say that it is hands down my favorite polymer semi-auto for range or home defense use (it's too big to carry concealed). It is just as accurate and reliable as our Glocks, Sigs, and H&K's. I also think it is a much nicer looking pistol than the other polymers out there, but of course this is purely a subjective opinion.
> 
> The hard part is finding one. BTW, you want the "AS" trigger, instead of the "QA" trigger. Not that the QA is bad as it isn't, but that the AS is a bit better in most people's opinions.


Why do most get the AS instead of the QA? It would seem to me that most people would like the consistent trigger pull of the QA? Am I missing something?


----------



## MLB

If you're used to a Glock, the QA would probably appeal to you more. I like the DA/SA operation better though.


----------



## nolexforever

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Why do most get the AS instead of the QA? It would seem to me that most people would like the consistent trigger pull of the QA? Am I missing something?


the QA trigger is heavy at 8lbs. it also semi-cocked and with squeezing the trigger, u can feel the heaviness of it. most p99 owners just like the smooth single action of the AS version.

i replaced the stock QA striker spring for a lighter 5.5# spring to alleviate the heaviness of the trigger.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

nolexforever said:


> the QA trigger is heavy at 8lbs. it also semi-cocked and with squeezing the trigger, u can feel the heaviness of it. most p99 owners just like the smooth single action of the AS version.
> 
> i replaced the stock QA striker spring for a lighter 5.5# spring to alleviate the heaviness of the trigger.


Where did you purchase your spring at?


----------



## SigZagger

Others guns have been traded away. This one remains. :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## nolexforever

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Where did you purchase your spring at?


bought mine from glockparts.com. i use the standard, stock Glock striker spring. it is rated at 5.5#. i've shot about 400rds without a problem.

i must warn u, other people have gotten the 4# striker spring and experienced light strikes during their range trips. so the possibility is there, even on the 5.5# spring. different ammo can be a factor. if this is a duty/carry weapon, i would advice against it. that is my warning.


----------



## Freedom1911

MLB said:


> If you're used to a Glock, the QA would probably appeal to you more. I like the DA/SA operation better though.


I have my G17 and prefer my P99 AS. And prefer it for the same reason *Nolexforever* said. "most p99 owners just like the smooth single action of the AS version."


----------



## jake870

So by frame size it's as big as a xd 9mm or sig 239? I only mention those because I held both today at the gun shop. The reason I ask is I'm looking for a smaller than a full size xd (which I have) to conceal carry.

I'm so frustrated, thought the 239 would be the perfect pistol, only to find it's about as big as a 229....

Don't want a .380, my searches take me to a Kahr, they just look fugly...

Wish I could have held a P99 today,,,looks like a sweet pistol.


----------



## righttoown

I have an HK USP9C and have been wanting to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

I bought a P99 AS (.40S&W) about 3 weeks ago now, love the comfort of grip, smooth shooting, accuracy, and sharp looks, also, I dont feel this is too big for concealed carry....price up here in MA is about $800 but got $80 off when purchased, so it came in at $730...I will never get rid of this gun, I absolutely love it...next is a Sig226 possibly, who knows, but the P99 is the most comfortable handgun Ive ever held...not to mention its real easy to field strip...I recommend these to anyone...Walther P99 AS has my vote...(and my money)..haha


----------

